# Ammo



## eyembutters (Apr 3, 2014)

Omg, went to wallmert.they dont have any .22 ammo?! And have no idea when they get it till it comes , and u r only allowee 2 boxes! Think I may change my mind and grab a 9mm instead of my p22 ive been looking at!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its out there. you'll just have to pay for it.

Rimfire Ammo | Ammo


----------



## Texprep (Apr 13, 2014)

Check Gander Mountain, or Academy Sports.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

eyembutters said:


> Omg, went to wallmert.they dont have any .22 ammo?! And have no idea when they get it till it comes , and u r only allowee 2 boxes! Think I may change my mind and grab a 9mm instead of my p22 ive been looking at!


WHAT! No .22? What the heck is going on?

Butters,

You must get out more.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

22LR is still an issue. like the lady said you just have to pay for it  Things are improving though. 5.56mm was recently 350 per "k" factory new though I see retailers getting 429 for it still  I just got a 175 rnds of 00 buck for $89 and I've seen some 9mm at 15.99 per 50 again - which is still too much.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

eyembutters said:


> Omg, went to wallmert.they *dont have any .22 amm*o?! And have no idea when they get it till it comes , a*nd u r only allowee 2 boxes*! Think I may change my mind and grab a 9mm instead of my p22 ive been looking at!


You'd think they would allow more since they don't have any! Just kidding, the Walmart close to my house hasn't had any (when I am there) since all this has started, I suspect hoarding and saving for buddies by local Walmart employees.


----------



## Texprep (Apr 13, 2014)

22 Lr ammo is starting to creep back onto the shelf's . Don't go banana's and try to buy it all out. Supply is finally catching up. Just take it easy and buy a little at a time and leave some for the next guy. There is more on the way so don't get greedy. The cost is a little higher, but that's to be expected after all the overtime and new equipment they had to buy to meet the demand. It seems to be about 2 to 4 cents a round higher, but not bad after watching all the idiots out there paying 15 to 25 cents a round for the same ammo. If you use your heads the price will stay where its at, and we will all have what we think we need.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Very well said Tex!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Walmart doesn't want to be in the sporting goods business anyway. I could triple their sales just by keeping someone in the department.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have bought stocks high and sold them low...I have bought real estate high and sold low...But Mrs. Slippy and I wisely bought a brick of .22lr every so often for years. IF the boating accident had not happened I would be rotating some inventory of .22lr from the early 2000's...::clapping::


----------



## eyembutters (Apr 3, 2014)

Sell me some then!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

eyembutters said:


> Sell me some then!!


Butters my man;

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day; TEACH a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime!

This ain't about fish. Move from CT. NOW!


----------



## eyembutters (Apr 3, 2014)

We r bra, we were just in NH yesterday checkin out land .just waiting on some $$ I had to move around from investments....then we r gone ! U have no idea how much I cant wait!!? What do yall think about a storage container burried with a pre-fabbed cabin sittin on top of it ?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

A year and 3 months ago I was caught off guard and only had maybe 500 rounds on hand. By being judicious, patient, and somewhat connected I have enough put back that I'm much more comfortable using some these days. On several occasions I have handed out some 50 round boxes to guys at work who I know have younger kids they want to take shooting. Even though we've known each other for years it bought a lot of good will.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everyone's grandfather left them some manner of .22 caliber rifle. After the "Great Sandyhook Scare" .22 LR has been ridiculously hard to locate and buy. People are price gouging left and right. Why would anyone still be considering .22lr a practical weapon??? Put that old Marlin or Ruger in the back of the safe and score yourself something that you can find.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Patience and perseverance and you will find .22lr ammo. It's out there but you'll need to do some leg work to find it. Me, I just hop down to Gander Mtn when they open the doors on Saturday morning if I happen to be off and score a box with each trip. Their trucks usually roll in Fridays and they put the ammo out for Saturday morning, I get there an hour before they open and pull a number. If they have .22 ammo in stock I get it, unfortunately it's not there every week. Seems to be getting a little more regular as of late though.

-Infidel


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I have bought stocks high and sold them low...I have bought real estate high and sold low...But Mrs. Slippy and I wisely bought a brick of .22lr every so often for years. IF the boating accident had not happened I would be rotating some inventory of .22lr from the early 2000's...::clapping::


I'm still shooting 22lr that I bought in the mid eighties. It still performs flawlessly.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

There is no .22 ammo in Columbia, SC. you have to keep checking and checking. I went to a Clemson football game in Clemson, SC and went to a store there and low and behold there it was I bough 10 boxes. Keep adding to your stock. you can never have to much!


MOLON LABE


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

The local bass pro has about all brands of 22lr in stock. CCI hollow point $8.49 a hundred round box.
Dicks sporting goods has Remington 22lr 525 brick for $29.99 in stock.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

eyembutters said:


> We r bra, we were just in NH yesterday checkin out land .just waiting on some $$ I had to move around from investments....then we r gone ! U have no idea how much I cant wait!!? What do yall think about a storage container burried with a pre-fabbed cabin sittin on top of it ?


Nothing wrong with a pre-fab building, some of them are very good. Do some research before you buy and bury a shipping container. They were not meant to be buried so they leak and rust. And don't go thinking they are bullet proof because they're not.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want to buy the p22, ask if they have some ammo to go with it. I know the local Cabelas holds some back so as to have it for the people who buy a 22 from them. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## eyembutters (Apr 3, 2014)

Ya thans


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I recently purchased the Walther p22, the lady that sold it to me at bass pro said to use only CCI stingers or high velocity Ammo.
Some research shows that the Walther p22 needs the higher power ammo for better slide action and less stove piping.
I bought some CCI stingers but had another brand at home which I took to the range to shoot up, about every 5th round or so stove piped , switched to the stingers ran a hundred rounds thru it no problem.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Its out there you just have to work hard at getting it. in the last 4 months I have managed to get my hands on over 6000 rounds of 22 at non stupid prices. it just is going to take the time and effort to find it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Never make a weapon choice due to the availability of the ammo. Stick with your P-22 choice. It is a fine weapon. Ammo comes in waves. This isn't the first shortage of ammo and I would bet it wont be the last.. .22 ammo will come back and when it does, everyone will be happy again. I remember not long ago people were going nuts over 5.56/223 ammo and I seen it by the cases in the store the other day for a good price.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

5.56 62gr 1000 rounds free shipping 359.00
NEW 5.56 M855 62GR FMJ "GREENTIP" 1000rds


----------

